# Grand Ridge Moonshine & Supershine



## benny_bjc (18/7/09)

Hello,

I have got the Grand Ridge Mixed 6 Pack

but was wondering where I could buy the Grand Ridge Moonshine and Supershine in bottles?

I live in Suburban Western Sydney (near Parramatta)... so if I'm lucky enough to have a store near by which stocks it that would be even better!

And if anyone has tried these beers .... how were they???

Cheers!


----------



## Adamt (18/7/09)

I've had 3 different Grand Ridge beers and all have been infected beyond belief (and I'm not alone here). I've heard good things about them though... if you manage to find a good one!


----------



## benny_bjc (18/7/09)

Adamt said:


> I've had 3 different Grand Ridge beers and all have been infected beyond belief (and I'm not alone here). I've heard good things about them though... if you manage to find a good one!



Yeah I heard some bad reviews of them here... but mine were fine.

I had the Stout, Dark ale and Blonde... all tasted great!!!


----------



## barls (18/7/09)

second what has been said. they seem to be very hit and miss with their beers. ive had 2 6 pack one was fine the second was infected.


----------



## manticle (18/7/09)

How does a commercial brewery not know their product is infected?


----------



## benny_bjc (18/7/09)

have people been reporting it to the brewery and the shop they bought it from. I know these things happen from time to time but it sounds like its often.... you would think that the brewery would do something about it. A company wouldn't dare stock bad food on the shelves repeatedly. It seems common practice to find infected beer from some of the most awarded or well known micro breweries in Australia.

I would ask the brewery for a replacement and if that fails take the remaining beer or reciept to the shop and ask for a refund.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (19/7/09)

When I was living on the Mornington Peninsula I used to frequent South Gippsland quite often just for a good 'ol Sunday drive.
I stumbled across Grand Ridge brewery totally by mistake.
Drove through Leongatha along the Strez Hwy and came across a pub in Mirboo and thought, hmm, might stop here for a quick beer before the trip home.
I went into the pub and low and behold to my right was a huge glass window that displayed the lower floor, The Grand Ridge Brewery.
Well to this day I am pretty sure that's what it was considering I took home 6 of their beers, and thoroughly enjoyed them.

I have been buying Grand Ridge brewskies for at least 5-6 years now as a fridge filler and I have not had one single bottle to complain about.

PS. When do we class a brewery as "commercial"? Is it as soon as we make a business of it? Just curious...


----------



## Thunderlips (19/7/09)

I've also had an infected mixed 6 pack, a few years ago though.
Last year got another for Christmas and they were all very nice.

I particulary like the Gippsland Gold.


----------



## mikem108 (19/7/09)

Grand Ridge Moonshine and Supershine are great I've got the Moonshine at Dans and Platinum Cellars has the Supershine, excellent for a chilly night
Moonshine is a strong scotch ale and the supershine more like barley wine


----------



## manticle (19/7/09)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> PS. When do we class a brewery as "commercial"? Is it as soon as we make a business of it? Just curious...



When they engage in commerce. It's not a derogatory term - my experiences with Grand Ridge beers (haven't had one for a while) have all been good.


----------



## HoppingMad (19/7/09)

Yeah, the guys there get a bad rap. From what I gather some staff turnover on the brew floor has affected quality levels but I haven't noticed it myself. Mind you don't buy their beer regularly.

Quite like what they produce. The hatlifter stout gets the thumbs up from me.

Hopper.


----------



## AlphaOne (22/7/09)

I used to drink it all the time and have never expirienced an infected bottle. These days I'd probably go through less than a carton a year.


----------



## Wonderwoman (22/7/09)

I just bought 3 slabs of grand ridge beers last weekend (they had a special on at my closest dan murphy's with free glasses, and I got a bit carried away)... no problems with any bottles so far, but the cases may have been fresh from the brewery as there was a woman from the brewery doing instore tastings etc.

I think the key with their beers is to have them fresh - the first few times I tried their beers I wasn't overly impressed, but I think it's because they'd been sitting on the bottle shop shelf too long


----------



## surly (22/7/09)

I recently discovered Grand Ridge, was staying in a town in gippsland and the local had VB, Carlton draught and hahn light on tap as well as gippsland gold.
The gold was a real treat in comparison, though I am no expert. Being only an hour or less from the brewery (mirboo nth i think) I would assume the beer I was drinking would be pretty fresh.
Most of the locals were drinking VB or carlton


----------



## haysie (22/7/09)

Adamt said:


> I've had 3 different Grand Ridge beers and all have been infected beyond belief (and I'm not alone here). I've heard good things about them though... if you manage to find a good one!



3 out of 3? Exaggerated for mine blaming the brewery. Define infection "beyond belief"? Wasnt skunked or oxidised but infected? 

Its great beer and a real icon down here at Gippsland! Sure there are better but, Gold, Hatlifter, walks off the shelves.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> Gold, Hatlifter, walks off the shelves.



Man, that must be a _terrible_ infection


----------



## haysie (22/7/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Man, that must be a _terrible_ infection



You couldnt help feeling the odd man out drinking infected Victorian beer, wearing a scabby green polo shirt where once there was a logo.


----------



## Adamt (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> 3 out of 3? Exaggerated for mine blaming the brewery. Define infection "beyond belief"? Wasnt skunked or oxidised but infected?
> 
> Its great beer and a real icon down here at Gippsland! Sure there are better but, Gold, Hatlifter, walks off the shelves.



All three were like licking a horse's back on a summers day. This was (I should have put this in the post) at least 12-18 months ago though.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> You couldnt help feeling the odd man out drinking infected Victorian beer, wearing a scabby green polo shirt where once there was a logo.



Oh burn! I suppose that I live in South Australia, and haven't drank Victorian beer for at least a year makes absolutely no difference whatsoever.


----------



## haysie (22/7/09)

Adamt said:


> All three were like licking a horse's back on a summers day. This was (I should have put this in the post) at least 12-18 months ago though.



I still dont get "your" definition of infection. Horses back on a summers day? means nothing. When people shitcan micro breweries why cant they do it in a manner that would be constructive. I am guessing Adam`s infected beer is either mind over matter, extremely unlucky or he just heard some bad things on AHB.


----------



## bum (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> or he just heard some bad things on AHB.



And I suppose they don't know what they're talking about either?


----------



## Adamt (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> I still dont get "your" definition of infection. Horses back on a summers day? means nothing. When people shitcan micro breweries why cant they do it in a manner that would be constructive. I am guessing Adam`s infected beer is either mind over matter, extremely unlucky or he just heard some bad things on AHB.



Is there a problem or something? The only shit-canning I can see is coming from you.

Licking a horses back on a summer day = horse sweat = Brettanomyces, and my opinion is that horse sweat was not a desired characteristic of the beers I tried.

The OP asked if anyone had tried the beers and what they thought of them. I wrote about my experience.


----------



## haysie (22/7/09)

Adamt said:


> The OP asked if anyone had tried the beers and what they thought of them. I wrote about my experience.



You canned the brewery with no explanation of your "infection" 
Regardless, dont drink it. Easy!!! Then dont comment 18 months later.
FIW, Everyone wrote about their experience, you were on the front foot second post in.
If you cant explain the infection and just wanna "throw back" dont post in the first place. Comments like you made are derogatory to the brewer and brewery.


----------



## Adamt (22/7/09)

haysie said:


> You canned the brewery with no explanation of your "infection"
> Regardless, dont drink it. Easy!!! Then dont comment 18 months later.
> FIW, Everyone wrote about their experience, you were on the front foot second post in.
> If you cant explain the infection and just wanna "throw back" dont post in the first place. Comments like you made are derogatory to the brewer and brewery.



:lol: Righto...


----------



## bullsneck (22/7/09)

I had some Blonde once, it went off like Mt Vesuvius. I ended up with about 1/3 of a stubby.

The Gippsland Gold is one of my favourite brews.

I do believe, however, that the beer has changed over the last couple of years. Could it be due to pasturation? I don't know.

I don't want to slander their name, just recounting drinking experiences.

Hatlifter Stout... mmmmmm. Always reminds me of 'shirtlifter'. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Swinging Beef (23/7/09)

Moonshine is one of my most favoritest of favorite beers.
Big, yeasty, malty.
Im not an expert on Scottish beers, but this tasted like a fine belgian Dark Strong Ale to me, and if there was a brett infection in there, it either complimented the flavour or was hidden in the other massive, robust flavours.
Awsome beer.


----------



## bum (24/7/09)

Just had my first beer from this brewery - their pale ale. It definitely was not infected. Was terribly average though.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/7/09)

Won't be partaking in bagging Grand Ridge's beers on the taste front, but I will attack them on this - their bloody foiled labels are too hard to get off for the average HB'er. If you're listening Grand Ridge, get rid of the gummy glue! Brown crown seal stubbies like yours are too good to waste!

Cheers & Beers, :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## bum (24/7/09)

Oh yeah, that reminds me of something I wanted to mention. Completely OT but related to their bottles. I also had my first Mildura Breweries beer tonight and was surprised to discover that they both use the _exact_ same bottles. Never noticed this with any other two breweries before - how weird is it that I bought them both at the same time?


----------



## hazard (27/7/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Moonshine is one of my most favoritest of favorite beers.
> Big, yeasty, malty.
> Im not an expert on Scottish beers, but this tasted like a fine belgian Dark Strong Ale to me, and if there was a brett infection in there, it either complimented the flavour or was hidden in the other massive, robust flavours.
> Awsome beer.


I had a Moonshine (my first) last night, and agree with everything SB has to say. It had a lovely thick head, lots of body with a touch of residual sweetness, and noticeable alcohol. I was thinking "a bit like a Chimay Blue (but not quite as good)" so yes, I would agree that its like a Belgian Strong Dark.

Oh, and no sign of infection as far as I can tell. My local Dan Murphy had a promotion a few weeks ago and were serving up little cups of the different Gippsland brews a few eeeks ago, they were just opening stubbies and pouring them out. They didn't seem to be worried that there were any infections.

I say, support your local micro brewery, their beer is on par with lots of the (over-rated) imported stuff.


----------



## hazard (27/7/09)

bum said:


> Oh yeah, that reminds me of something I wanted to mention. Completely OT but related to their bottles. I also had my first Mildura Breweries beer tonight and was surprised to discover that they both use the _exact_ same bottles. Never noticed this with any other two breweries before - how weird is it that I bought them both at the same time?


I've noticed that a few other micro breweries use the same bottles. I got 2 cartons of these stubbies cheap at G&G, and they came in a Holgate carton, but stubbies were unlabelled. I don't think the micro-brewewries here in Aust have the scale to get their own special bottles. It's different when they have a mega-swill owner, who can subsidise bottle costs.


----------



## benny_bjc (6/2/10)

I recently (end of last year) tried a bottle of moonshine - was an excellent beer! Good one to appreciate around a warm log fire in winter!
I found the moonshine at Dans, but unfortunately I still can't find the supershine anywhere!??

I live in the Western Sydney Area, near Parramatta. If anyone knows where I can pick up a supershine please let me know.

Thanks Heaps!


----------



## Thommo (6/2/10)

Beer007.

Try Northmead Cellars. Top shop with a great range.
30 Kleins Rd
Northmead NSW 2152
(02) 9630 7316

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## benny_bjc (6/2/10)

Thommo said:


> Beer007.
> 
> Try Northmead Cellars. Top shop with a great range.
> 30 Kleins Rd
> ...



Thanks heaps I will give them a go...


----------



## Dazza_devil (6/2/10)

I know where there's a case of Supershine and it can stay there. I saw it in the fridge at the bottom of the pile at one of the local bottle shops.
After my last experience with this stuff I wouldn't be willing to risk a carton of the stuff. Especially with no best before date to be found anywhere on the product.

Edited to say that my experience has been with a box set and not Supershine but it was enough to put me off anything they produce, and it's not cheap.


----------



## benny_bjc (6/2/10)

Boagsy said:


> I know where there's a case of Supershine and it can stay there. I saw it in the fridge at the bottom of the pile at one of the local bottle shops.
> After my last experience with this stuff I wouldn't be willing to risk a carton of the stuff. Especially with no best before date to be found anywhere on the product.
> 
> Edited to say that my experience has been with a box set and not Supershine but it was enough to put me off anything they produce, and it's not cheap.



Yeah, I have heard lots of bad reviews of the range, regarding off beer and metallic tastes, 
Although I was given a box set and all the beers were fine, with some that I thought were great. Either I got a lucky good batch or the others have been stored badly...

and the moonshine which I bought separately was probably one of their best.

I definitely would not buy a case and probably just buy 1 bottle to try first off - (I have had my fair share of bad batches from many different breweries, so I never buy in bulk!)


----------



## zebba (8/2/10)

Boagsy said:


> I know where there's a case of Supershine and it can stay there. I saw it in the fridge at the bottom of the pile at one of the local bottle shops.
> After my last experience with this stuff I wouldn't be willing to risk a carton of the stuff. Especially with no best before date to be found anywhere on the product.
> 
> Edited to say that my experience has been with a box set and not Supershine but it was enough to put me off anything they produce, and it's not cheap.


Supershine is a barleywine, so "freshness" is actually not a good thing.

I haven't tried it but it is still on the list of "to try". The moonshine is a great drop.


----------



## Danz (20/6/10)

I live a street across from the Grand Ridge Brewery it has just had a big revamp inside which looks pretty neat you can get a good view of the brew floor also the beer seems to taste the best it has ever tasted in my opinion the fresher it is the better it is of course it is best on tap i just wish locals didn't have to pay top dollar for it..


----------



## Swinging Beef (21/6/10)

Danz said:


> I live a street across from the Grand Ridge Brewery it has just had a big revamp inside which looks pretty neat you can get a good view of the brew floor also the beer seems to taste the best it has ever tasted in my opinion the fresher it is the better it is of course it is best on tap i just wish locals didn't have to pay top dollar for it..


Maybe you should offer to mow the grass for beer?


----------



## Danz (27/6/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Maybe you should offer to mow the grass for beer?



There is stuff all grass there i think one of the brewers does whats there I doubt Eric would pay anyone beer to do it lol unless it out of date


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Maybe you should offer to mow the grass for beer?



Or somehow extract the diacetyl from their beers and sell it to Werther's Original :lol:


----------



## brett mccluskey (29/6/10)

this thread is soooo interesting! so many varying opinions about grand ridge.well...heres mine! Its really been hit and miss.I"ve never had a moonshine or supershine to complain about.Maybe the dark grains and all the flavour cover up any faults,But the rest have been a bit dodgy, to say the least.I"ve tried them from a local beer store and fresh at the brewery and theres not much difference.An infection is definitely there,maybe showing up more noticably after time.I was there last Febuary for beerfest and on Saturday night nearly everyone went down to the pub in the centre of town for a beer and a game of pool.Because they had Coopers in stubbies! does that say something or what? :beerbang:


----------

